# Nfs shift 2 ruckelt



## quattro68 (9. Juni 2011)

Guten morgen,
Ich wollte fragen ob das o.g. Spiel so hardwarehungrig ist oder man einen patch oder so zum flüssigen spielen braucht. Ich habe nervige ruckler drinne, und das obwohl settings zum größtenteils auf mittel sind. 

Mein system:
C2Q 6600 @3ghz
4890 grafikkarte
4gb ddr2 800
Enermax 525 modu NT

Bisauf shift 2 kann ich alle aktuellen games auf hich zocken. Sogar crysis. 
Traurig, weil die alten nfs teile kaum leistung brauchten.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juni 2011)

Ruckelt es auch bei den niedrigsten einstellungen?
Einen Patch gibt es schon dafür, lad den mal, der behebt einige Fehler.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2011)

Der aktuelle Patch verbessert auf jeden Fall die Performance! Eigentlich sollte das Spiel bei dir einigermaßen gut laufen, erstreckt wenn du mal niedrige Settings einstellst.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand? Sonst versuch es erstmal mit dem Patch...

Gruß


----------



## quattro68 (9. Juni 2011)

Ok werde ich heut abend mal den patch ziehen, mal schauen wie es dann wird. Weil der treiber ist up to date.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

Hast du Erfolg gehabt?
Hat es mit dem Patch von Shift2 wieder funktioniert?
Eine Rückmeldung ist praktisch, falls andere User selbes Problem haben.


----------



## böhser onkel (2. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ruckelts auch

Sys siehe Sig

Oder ist die Cpu zu schwach?


----------



## AchtBit (2. Juli 2011)

Jaja, dafür kann aber Win 7 und Vista schneller und deutlich mehr Fenster gleichzeitig aufreissen als jedes andere Computerprogramm das ich kenne. Es bremst halt dominate Software, welche mit wenig Tasks konstant max. Leistungsanforderung an die HW stellt. Es sind nicht mehr wie früher, Geräte Master und OS Slave sondern, ab Win Vista hat das OS den vollständigen Master Status im CSystem. Alle angeschlossenen Geräte kommunizieren im Zyklus, welcher vom Timer des Betriebssystems geregelt wird. Noch verwenden integrierte Komponenten, entweder einen autonomen Zeitgeber oder den PLL des Mainboards. Wenn MS weiter diese Richtung geht wird mehr und mehr der High Lv System Timer über den Low Level HW Zeitgeber dominieren. Bis letztlich der Knochen den Hund frisst. 

Bei mir rennts Shift wie die Seuche. Alles reingeklatscht was geht. Die 1gig Vram sind unter Shift2 fast konstant zu 90% + geladen. 8xSSAA + 16xHQAF + 2048x1152x32 ist für 1gig Vram die Schmerzgrenze.

Ehy goil. 13 Autos allein im Legend DLC, voll fett. Null Problemo gehabt, installiert und, from scratch, alles fehlerfrei integriert. 60 Kutschen stehn etz in meiner Garage.


----------

